

How secure are passwords stored by Firefox and Chrome? - bayoumedic

I installed Passware 12.3, a password recovery program and after testing it out found something interesting.  I tried the website password recovery option and was instantly shown a list of every password I had saved using Firefox and the website it belonged to.  No results showed up for Chrome however.  As far as Internet Explorer goes well I haven&#x27;t used it in about 10 years.  Looks like Firefox will be uninstalled and never used again.
======
pwg
A much more secure option:
[https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki)

Store your passwords externally to the browser, then it no longer matters
which browser you use, and as well you don't have to worry about how secure
any browser is at "storing" all your passwords.

------
BtM909
OR you open up a ticket with Mozilla and help them (in)directly to make the
browser more secure. If you uninstall Firefox, it won't increase security for
others :)

